# Slingshot of the Month Archives



## Btoon84

January 2016

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45936-ssotm-january-2016-the-winners/">http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45936-ssotm-january-2016-the-winners/</a>



December 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45570-ssotm-december-2015-the-winners/">http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45570-ssotm-december-2015-the-winners/</a>



November 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45289-ssotm-november-2015-the-winners/">http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45289-ssotm-november-2015-the-winners/</a>



October 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44875-ssotm-october-2015-the-winners/">http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44875-ssotm-october-2015-the-winners/</a>



September 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44392-ssotm-september-2015-the-winners/?hl=september]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44392-ssotm-september-2015-the-winners/?hl=september



August 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43909-ssotm-august-2015-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43909-ssotm-august-2015-the-winners/



July 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43466-ssotm-july-2015-the-winners/?hl=%2Bssotm+%2Bjuly]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43466-ssotm-july-2015-the-winners/?hl=+ssotm++july



June 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43093-ssotm-june-2015-the-winners/?hl=%2Bssotm+%2Bjune]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43093-ssotm-june-2015-the-winners/?hl=+ssotm++june



May 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42576-ssotm-may-2015-the-winners/?hl=ssotm]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42576-ssotm-may-2015-the-winners/?hl=ssotm



April 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42024-ssotm-april-2015-the-winners/?hl=%2Bssotm+%2Bapril]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42024-ssotm-april-2015-the-winners/?hl=+ssotm++april

March 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41541-slingshot-of-the-month-march-2015-the-winnners/?hl=march]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41541-slingshot-of-the-month-march-2015-the-winnners/?hl=march



February 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41021-sotm-feb-2015-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41021-sotm-feb-2015-the-winners/

January 2015

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40466-ssotm-january-2015-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40466-ssotm-january-2015-the-winners/

____________________________________________________________________________

Slingshot of the Year 2014 Winner

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40589-slingshot-of-the-year-2014-the-winner/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40589-slingshot-of-the-year-2014-the-winner/

December 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39905-ssotm-december-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39905-ssotm-december-2014-the-winners/

November 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39277-ssotm-november-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39277-ssotm-november-2014-the-winners/

October 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38636-ssotm-october-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38636-ssotm-october-2014-the-winners/

September 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37829-slingshot-of-the-month-september-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37829-slingshot-of-the-month-september-2014-the-winners/

August 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/36815-slingshot-of-the-month-aug-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/36815-slingshot-of-the-month-aug-2014-the-winners/

July 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/35113-slingshot-of-the-month-july-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/35113-slingshot-of-the-month-july-2014-the-winners/

June 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32989-ssotm-june-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32989-ssotm-june-2014-the-winners/

May 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32290-ssotm-may-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32290-ssotm-may-2014-the-winners/

April 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31624-ssotm-april-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31624-ssotm-april-2014-the-winners/

March 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30777-ssotm-march-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30777-ssotm-march-2014-the-winners/

February 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29957-slingshot-of-the-month-february-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29957-slingshot-of-the-month-february-2014-the-winners/

January 2014

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29262-slingshot-of-the-month-jan-2014-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29262-slingshot-of-the-month-jan-2014-the-winners/

*_____________________________________________*

Slingshot of the Year 2013 Winner

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29462-slingshot-of-the-year-2013-the-winner/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29462-slingshot-of-the-year-2013-the-winner/

December 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28525-slingshot-of-the-month-dec-2013-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28525-slingshot-of-the-month-dec-2013-the-winners/

November 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27762-slingshot-of-the-month-nov-2013-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27762-slingshot-of-the-month-nov-2013-the-winners/

October 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27095-slingshot-of-the-month-oct-2013-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27095-slingshot-of-the-month-oct-2013-the-winners/

September 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26674-slingshot-of-the-month-sept-2013-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26674-slingshot-of-the-month-sept-2013-the-winners/

August 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25902-slingshot-of-the-month-august-2013-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25902-slingshot-of-the-month-august-2013-the-winners/

July 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25090-slingshot-of-the-month-july-2013-the-winners/#entry316900]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25090-slingshot-of-the-month-july-2013-the-winners/#entry316900

June 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24455-slingshot-of-the-month-june-2013-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24455-slingshot-of-the-month-june-2013-the-winners/

May 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23617-slingshot-of-the-month-may-2013-the-winners/]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23617-slingshot-of-the-month-may-2013-the-winners/

April 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22803-slingshot-of-the-month-april-2013-the-winners/?hl=april]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22803-slingshot-of-the-month-april-2013-the-winners/?hl=april

March 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22074-slingshot-of-the-month-march-2013-the-winners/?hl=march]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22074-slingshot-of-the-month-march-2013-the-winners/?hl=march

February 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21566-slingshot-of-the-month-feb-2013-the-winners/?hl=2013]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21566-slingshot-of-the-month-feb-2013-the-winners/?hl=2013

January 2013

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20849-slingshot-of-the-month-jan-2013-the-winners/?hl=2013]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20849-slingshot-of-the-month-jan-2013-the-winners/?hl=2013

_________________________________________________

Slingshot of the Year 2012 Winner

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21168-winner-slingshot-of-the-year-for-2012/?hl=2013]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21168-winner-slingshot-of-the-year-for-2012/?hl=2013

December 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20208-slingshot-of-the-month-december-2012-the-winners/?hl=%2B2012+%2Bwinners]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/202...-december-2012-the-winners/?hl=+2012++winners (broken img links)

November 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&fromMainBar=1]http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&fromMainBar=1

October 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19059-slingshot-of-the-month-oct-2012-the-winners/?hl=%2B2012+%2Bwinners]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19059-slingshot-of-the-month-oct-2012-the-winners/?hl=+2012++winners

September 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18447-slingshot-of-the-month-sep-2012-the-winners/?hl=%2B2012+%2Bwinners]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18447-slingshot-of-the-month-sep-2012-the-winners/?hl=+2012++winners

August 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17864-slingshot-of-the-month-aug-2012-the-winners/?hl=%2B2012+%2Bwinners]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17864-slingshot-of-the-month-aug-2012-the-winners/?hl=+2012++winners (broken img link)

July 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17319-slingshot-of-the-month-jul-2012-the-winners/?hl=%2B2012+%2Bwinners]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17319-slingshot-of-the-month-jul-2012-the-winners/?hl=+2012++winners

June 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16674-slingshot-of-the-month-jun-2012-the-winners/?hl=%2B2012+%2Bwinners]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16674-slingshot-of-the-month-jun-2012-the-winners/?hl=+2012++winners (broken img link)

May 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16068-slingshot-of-the-month-may-2012-the-winners/?hl=%2B2012+%2Bwinners]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16068-slingshot-of-the-month-may-2012-the-winners/?hl=+2012++winners

April 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15473-slingshot-of-the-month-apr-2012-the-winners/?hl=%2B2012+%2Bwinners]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15473-slingshot-of-the-month-apr-2012-the-winners/?hl=+2012++winners

March 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14927-slingshot-of-the-month-mar-2012-winners/?hl=%2B2012+%2Bwinners]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14927-slingshot-of-the-month-mar-2012-winners/?hl=+2012++winners

February 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14346-slingshot-of-the-month-feb-2012-the-winners/?hl=%2B2012+%2Bwinners]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14346-slingshot-of-the-month-feb-2012-the-winners/?hl=+2012++winners

January 2012

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13671-slingshot-of-the-month-jan-2012-the-winners/?hl=2012]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13671-slingshot-of-the-month-jan-2012-the-winners/?hl=2012

"SOTM RETURNS"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12341-slingshot-of-the-month-returns/?hl=year]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12341-slingshot-of-the-month-returns/?hl=year


----------



## ryguy27

Thanks For Posting This! There Are Lots Of Great Slingshots There That Shouldn't Be Forgotten!


----------



## Btoon84

Looking through some of the older ones was a nice trip down memory lane  Absolute works of art all across the board!


----------



## CanH8r

Btoon84 said:


> Looking through some of the older ones was a nice trip down memory lane  Absolute works of art all across the board!


Don't mean to be crude but.... straight slingshot porn!!!


----------



## Creakyboy

awesome idea Btoon thanks, and thanks to all the artisans for sharing their work :thumbsup:


----------



## Amarsbar

Thanks!


----------



## Chepo69

Excellent idea! Thanks!


----------



## kwinpr

There are many talented people on this forum!


----------



## silenceater

Wow so many amazing designs


----------



## alfshooter

Muchas gracias Master :bowdown: .por dedicarnos tu tiempo .

:wave: ... Alf


----------



## leon13

Cool thanks for that 
Cheers


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Nice!


----------



## Btoon84

Archives updated  Some fantastic examples of what is possible within this wonderful world of slingshots.


----------



## Btoon84

(went in to update the archives and when I saved changes, this is what the page turned into ?!) Can't even understand how this could happen. I didn't change any html but clearly something happened and now it's crazy. what a disaster.... Don't know how to fix it. other than redoing it......... :stupidcomp:


----------

